

Tineye, a new way to search images - dcurtis
http://tineye.com/

======
ars
How do they do it? That's what I want to know.

It really does work - and even finds rotated images.

~~~
hhm
Yes, I tested it too and it's very nice! It finds images with differences in
color, and even superposed text, etc, just as promised in the video. Amazing,
really.

Maybe it calculates some kind of hash on every image, an then it looks for
images that are at a distance lower than n to such hash? But I don't know any
hashing system for images that could work this way... could anyone explain?

Edit: a fingerprint is mentioned in the video, so I guess there is some kind
of hashing system after all.

~~~
derefr
I've had a program that did this for my on-disk pictures for a long time:
DupDetector (<http://www.photo-freeware.net/dupdetector.php>). I'm sure they
have some form of documentation on their algorithm somewhere...

~~~
ars
Comparing a predefined list of pictures to each other is totally different
from pre-generating a hash of some sort that can match any image.

An idea I had was some sort of contour tracing, that will track each contrast
path in the image, and then create a code the defines it in terms of changes
in direction of the contour - that will handle rotations.

You make a large number of those for each contour in the image. Then match new
images against that list.

------
emmett
Why do I have to give an email and make an account to run a search?

------
kqr2
I wonder if they got the name "tineye" from the Mistborn fantasy series:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistborn>

Tineyes are allomancers who can burn tin to enhance their senses.

------
zepolen
Login for the lazy:

email: alex57399829@nybella.com

pass: 1234567890

~~~
arfa
is this alex p4n1c that hacked the AiD forum?

It would be good to hear from you. Use the form on the forum...
[http://www.buddhamind.info/aid/forum/profile.php?action=user...](http://www.buddhamind.info/aid/forum/profile.php?action=userMail&uname=admin)

------
louislouis
do it for video and music and I'll be really impressed

------
mtw
way to go, Leila!

